# Keylogger finden



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Huhu

Ich wurde vor ein Paar wochen gehackt, Danach habe ich jeden tag ein Update durchgeführt, und war auf diesem pc nicht im internet, dafür hab ich andere pcs.

Nun wurd ich wieder gehackt, wo ich dachte der Keylogger sei schon weg ..

Wie kann ich mir gewissheit verschaffen das der keylogger weg ist? 

Bzw gibt es explizit ein programm zum entfernen solcher programme?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> 1. keine Panik
> 2. Rechner vom Netz nehmen
> 3. System neu aufsetzen (Festplatte formatieren, Bootsektor überschreiben)
> 4. Backup einspielen


 würde ich machen, um sicher zu sein, dass der weg ist <.<


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Nur Doof das ich ein Pc-Vollnoob bin :< Kann mir grad einer erklären wie ich das mach? ich beschäftige mich sogut wie gar nciht mit pc's ..


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Nur Doof das ich ein Pc-Vollnoob bin :< Kann mir grad einer erklären wie ich das mach? ich beschäftige mich sogut wie gar nciht mit pc's ..



Deshalb habe ich diesen Thread mal ins PC-Technik Forum verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also .. als erstes solltest du dir eine Möglichkeit suchen, deine Daten zu sichern. Das Einfachste ist eine externe Festplatte. Kopiere deine eigenen Dateien und was dir sonst noch von Wert ist darauf (man glaubt ja garnicht, was man dabei alles an Sachen findet die man garnicht mehr braucht und schon lange hätte löschen sollen).

Dann musst du dein System neu aufsetzen .. da kann dir mit Sicherheit nur jemand helfen, der sich mit der Materie auskennt. Du solltest alle Datenträger bereit halten, die zu deinem System gehören und ne Kanne Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besorge dir ein ordentliches Antivirusprogramm (nicht Antivir und AVGfree - die sind nicht sehr zuverlässig laut Tests) es sollte schon ein gutes Desktopvirenprogramm sein. Informiere dich im Elektronikmarkt deines Vertrauens.

/wink maladin


----------



## Buerzel (11. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Betriebssystem hast du? bei google findest du eigentlich Anleitungen zum formatieren, du solltest aber gucken ob die die CDs von deinem Betriebssystem noch da hast oder bie Vista ist das teilweise so das du dir die Recovery selbst brennen musst. Mac hab ich keine Ahnung .


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Am besten nimmst du dir nen andern Pc, kopierst da alles drauf was du noch brauchst, dann nimmst dir deine winxp/whatever Cd und startest den Rechner mit der im Laufwerk neu..

Normalerweise musst du dann beim Starten Entf oder eine der F-tasten drücken um dem Pc zu sagen das er von Cd booten soll.

Dann bist du auch schon bei der Windows/wieauchimmer Installation die ist eig recht selbsterklärend..


Gegen Keylogger hilft eig nur Abwarten und ab und zu mal den Pc scannen, kann ein bissel dauern bis der erkannt wird vor allem bei neuerer Keylogger-software..


edit:
@ Maladin 
Leute ohne Antivir haben aber meistens noch weniger Viren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man ist halt vorsichtiger...
Naja ich hab avast! antivir, vertrau aber am ehesten auf meine firewall (sunbelt) weil alles was irgendwo daten hinschicken will ja ne verbindung nach draußen brauch..


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Besorge dir ein ordentliches Antivirusprogramm (nicht Antivir und AVGfree - die sind nicht sehr zuverlässig laut Tests) es sollte schon ein gutes Desktopvirenprogramm sein. Informiere dich im Elektronikmarkt deines Vertrauens.



AntVir ist eig zuverlässig! Aber nicht gegen Keyloger :> Dafür ists ned geschaffen.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> AntVir ist eig zuverlässig! Aber nicht gegen Keyloger :> Dafür ists ned geschaffen.



Und gegen Trojaner...
Und dafür heult es bei jedem kleinsten Keygen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greets


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Mh, Ich bin grad sehr (!) verwirrt .. Kann ich den Keylogger irgentwie ausfindig machen? falls noch einer da is, ich weiß es ja eben nicht genau^^

Edith : Ich benutze Windows XP


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Evtl. hat er sich in der Registry unter "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" eingeschrieben, so das er beim booten gestartet wird. So habe ich es damals bei meinen zumindest gemacht.
Allerdings hieß meiner "Keylogger" und war nicht schwer zu finden. Bei dir wird der Name dann wohl etwas erfinderischer klingen. Wäre aber ne Möglichkeit, da mal reinzusehen, ob irgendetwas verdächtiges drin steht.

Ansonsten mal Hijackthis runterladen und hier das Logfile posten: http://www.trojaner-board.de/


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Du könntest dir wie gesagt die Firewall von Sunbelt runterladen die fragt wirklich bei ALLEM nach obs nach draußen darf...

Sunbelt Firewall

Da kannste dann schauen ob die Programme die sich irgendwo ins Internet verbinden wollen auch die sind die du aufm Pc haben willst ^^

Ansonsten Komplettscan mit verschiedenen Virenscanern wär vllt ne möglichkeit.. aber kA keylogger an sich macht ja nicht so viel "Lärm" aufm Pc

Prevx Malware Scanner

greets


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, AntiVir und die normale Vista Firewall (!!!) und hab selten Schädlinge! Ich lasse die Programme oft durchlaufen und finde eigentlich allles...Ad-Aware und Spybot solltest du googeln und runterladen, die Programme sind umsonst !
Wenn nicht Pc neu aufsetzen, solltest beim Pc Kauf eine CD fürs Betriebssystem bekommen haben, wenn du das Betriebssystem ned einzeln gekauft hast!
Kann sein dass du das Betriebssystem nicht auf CD sondern vorgespeichert auf dem PC hast...solltest unter Start Computer nachsehen, ob du eine Festplatte hast, die diesen Namen trägt!


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Die Festplatte zu formatieren ist hier der einzige Weg. Keylogger sind hartnäckig und man kann nie sicher sein wo sie überall hängen. Format C und die Sache ist erledigt. Danach Virenscanner kaufen und benutzen. Kostenlose Programme sind keine Option.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Evtl. hat er sich in der Registry unter "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" eingeschrieben, so das er beim booten gestartet wird. So habe ich es damals bei meinen zumindest gemacht.



Wo finde ich diese Datei? Oo 

Ich möchte nochmals betonen das ich mich mit Pcs 0 Auskenne, in dieser hinsicht leider auch nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Formatieren möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht - da ich die Burning Crusade + Wotlk cds nicht mehr hab.

Wie gesagt würd ich gern den Keylogger einzeln runterwerfen .. ich lasse grad mal ein update + scan vom virenscanner durchlaufen. Ich Benutze '' Avira Antivir''


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Die Festplatte zu formatieren ist hier der einzige Weg. Keylogger sind hartnäckig und man kann nie sicher sein wo sie überall hängen. Format C und die Sache ist erledigt. Danach Virenscanner kaufen und benutzen. Kostenlose Programme sind keine Option.



Entweder ist das Ironie oder Unverstand ^^
Naja was Klos meint findest du wenn du auf Start -> Ausführen -> da regedit eingeben gehst.
Da dann Software etc. suchen und nachschauen..
Edit: Zuerst HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE auswählen da gibts dann Software usw.


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Also ich hab Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, AntiVir und die normale Vista Firewall (!!!) und hab selten Schädlinge! Ich lasse die Programme oft durchlaufen und finde eigentlich allles...Ad-Aware und Spybot solltest du googeln und runterladen, die Programme sind umsonst !



Erstens mal, wie kannst du sicher sein, dass du "eigentlich alles" findest? Wenn man wüsste wie viel Maleware man auf dem Rechner hat müsste man ja nicht danach suchen^^
Und wenn du "selten" Schädlinge hast, zeigt dass schon, warum kostenlose Programme nichts bringen. Selbst wenn in einem Jahr Internetnutzung mal ein Keylogger durchkommt ist man arm dran. Das betrifft nicht nur WoW, stellt euch vor ihr macht Onlinebanking und man klaut euch eure Daten. Zudem verschlingen viele Programme auch mehr Rechenleistung. Ich benutze Kaspersky Internet Security, da ist alles drin was du oben aufzählst, es ist aber nur ein Programm und verschlingt sehr wenig Leistung. Dazu hat man damit wirklich "nie" Schädlinge auf dem Pc.


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Mh, Ich bin grad sehr (!) verwirrt .. Kann ich den Keylogger irgentwie ausfindig machen? falls noch einer da is, ich weiß es ja eben nicht genau^^



Nein, kannst du eben nicht. Wenn du es könntest bräuchtest du nicht zu formatieren. Außerdem würde ich bei der Datensicherung vorsichtig sein. Musikfiles, Spielstände, Vids etc sichern, aber keine ganzen Spiele etc. Man kann pech haben und infizierte Dateien mit "sichern", womit man sich dann dierekt nach dem Backup neu infiziert.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Naja sicher kann ich nicht sein, aber mein Acc ist wohl da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wurde noch nie gehackt...ich surfe auch nicht überall herum, also fühle ich mich sicher.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Kaspersky verlangsamt den Pc aber extrem durch den On-access Scanner...
Außerdem kann man sich auch da auf nix verlassen, es wird immer neue Crypter geben die Kaspersky nicht erkennt... Ist eben nur die Frage ob du dir sowas runterlädst.
Wenn man den ganzen Tag nur "normale" Sachen im Inet macht, Links aus Emails net anklickt hat man natürlich nichts ^^
Aber dann bräuchtest du auch kein Antivir..

Also mir reichen meine kostenlosen Antivir Progs (hab nur 1 drauf) und ich bin wirklich extrem Aktiv auch in so Bereichen wo wirklich viele Viren drin stecken und hatte noch nie irgendwas drauf..

Trotzdem mal hoffen das der TE keinen keylogger mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


abe15 schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du eben nicht. Wenn du es könntest bräuchtest du nicht zu formatieren. Außerdem würde ich bei der Datensicherung vorsichtig sein. Musikfiles, Spielstände, Vids etc sichern, aber keine ganzen Spiele etc. Man kann pech haben und infizierte Dateien mit "sichern", womit man sich dann dierekt nach dem Backup neu infiziert.



Das ist mal glatt gelogen... Du kannst auch Trojaner und das ganze andere Zeug finden...


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Entweder ist das Ironie oder Unverstand ^^
> Naja was Klos meint findest du wenn du auf Start -> Ausführen -> da regedit eingeben gehst.
> Da dann Software etc. suchen und nachschauen..
> Edit: Zuerst HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE auswählen da gibts dann Software usw.



Wieso ist es Unverstand??? Man kann nie sicher sein, ob man wirklich alles löscht. Format C ist die effektivste Lösung, am Ende kannst du 120%ig sicher sein dass der Pc wieder sauber ist. Mich als unverständigen abzustempeln nur weil du nicht meiner Meinung bist ist außerdem nicht die feine Art.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Bei Online-Banking solltest du keine Probleme bekommen. Ich hab zwar deine Tastatureingaben, aber noch lange nicht den Tan, der sich bei jeder Transaktion ändert.
@TE: schau wie es beschrieben wurde mal in die Registry. Poste dann vielleicht auch die Einträge. Und nimm meinen Rat mit Hijackthis und dem Logfile an und poste ihn dann in das Trojanerboard.
Da sind Leute unterwegs, die diesbezüglich wirklich Plan haben und das Ding wahrscheinlich sofort sehen.

Im Endeffekt ist ein Keylogger nur ein Prozess, der sich beim booten startet und dann halt auf die Tasteneingaben horcht. Könnte gut sein, daß du ihn allein schon im Taskmanager siehst, aber anhand das Namens nicht identifizieren kannst. Deswegen Hijackthis -> Trojanerboard und gut ist.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es Unverstand??? Man kann nie sicher sein, ob man wirklich alles löscht. Format C ist die effektivste Lösung, am Ende kannst du 120%ig sicher sein dass der Pc wieder sauber ist. Mich als unverständigen abzustempeln nur weil du nicht meiner Meinung bist ist außerdem nicht die feine Art.



So wars auch nicht gemeint... Sorry wenns dich getroffen hat. Aber wie gesagt man muss nicht immer formatieren..



Klos schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist ein Keylogger nur ein Prozess, der sich beim booten startet und dann halt auf die Tasteneingaben horcht. Könnte gut sein, daß du ihn allein schon im Taskmanager siehst, aber anhand das Namens nicht identifizieren kannst. Deswegen Hijackthis -> Trojanerboard und gut ist.


Das kann ich auch über Teamviewer dauert 2 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iwie mag ich das Board net.. die heulen bei jedem Keygen etc. direkt rum..


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Kaspersky verlangsamt den Pc aber extrem durch den On-access Scanner...
> Außerdem kann man sich auch da auf nix verlassen, es wird immer neue Crypter geben die Kaspersky nicht erkennt...



Kaspersky verlangsamt den Pc nicht. Ich gimpe mit einem 3800+ Single Core alten Eisens und 2Gb Ram rum, ich spiele trotzdem WoW oder CoD 4 mit max. Details in 1280x1024 ohne Probleme. Den On-access Scanner kann man zudem einstellen. Durch einfache Schieberegler lässt sich festlegen, wo gesucht wird, wie oft oder wie intensiv.
Zu Kaspersky gehört außerdem ein Updateservice. Neue Viren, Trojaner, Keylogger, was auch immer, werdem schnell erkannt. Updates werden innerhalb von Minuten nach bekanntwerden einer Maleware bereitgestellt und automatisch geladen. Bei einem kostenlosen Programm hast du so einen Service nicht, und erst recht nicht so schnell. Antivir macht allenfalls bei Pc Start oder auf Knopfdruck ein Update, kostenpflichte Programme reagieren automatisch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

ICh dencke auch nich das ich noch einen habe, aber sicher ist Sicher. ICh hab eine Mail von blizzard bekommen nach dem ich angerufen hab mit Links zu Programmen die den Keylogger finden und löschen sollen, hab ich alles gemacht, das war allerdings vor einem Monat .. Vorgestern hab ich dann die mail mit nem Pw bekommen was ich nicht geändert habe und gleich online gegangen bin .. ich dencke der hatte unabhängig davon das ich den keylogger noch hab oder nich zugang zu meiner email gehabt und sich somit erneut einloggen können ..

Ich bin grad wie gesagt sehr verwirrt mit dem Formatieren, Programmen und Daten etc ..


----------



## abe15 (11. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> So wars auch nicht gemeint... Sorry wenns dich getroffen hat. Aber wie gesagt man muss nicht immer formatieren..


Jojo Schwamm drüber...



Æro schrieb:


> Iwie mag ich das Board net.. die heulen bei jedem Keygen etc. direkt rum..



Eventuell, weil es ein legales Board ist und keine abgedunkelte Online Saugstube?


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @TE: schau wie es beschrieben wurde mal in die Registry. Poste dann vielleicht auch die Einträge. Und nimm meinen Rat mit Hijackthis und dem Logfile an und poste ihn dann in das Trojanerboard.
> 
> Ich lad gleich mal ein Screen hoch, mit den Sachen die dort drin waren ..


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn der ich sag mal Mensch (alles andere wär iwie gelogen)  über den Keylogger dein Email Passwort hat kann er natürlich jederzeit dein WoW Passwort abfragen.. Oder hast du das geändert? Am besten einmal alle Pws ändern und wenn du dann wieder ge"hackt" wirst weißt du das du nen Keylogger hast.. Vielleicht keine gute Methode aber immerhin besser als Neumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Ich lad gleich mal ein Screen hoch, mit den Sachen die dort drin waren .. Edith folgt.



Du kannst auch einfach den Text markiern und kopiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> ICh dencke auch nich das ich noch einen habe, aber sicher ist Sicher. ICh hab eine Mail von blizzard bekommen nach dem ich angerufen hab mit Links zu Programmen die den Keylogger finden und löschen sollen, hab ich alles gemacht, das war allerdings vor einem Monat .. Vorgestern hab ich dann die mail mit nem Pw bekommen was ich nicht geändert habe und gleich online gegangen bin .. ich dencke der hatte unabhängig davon das ich den keylogger noch hab oder nich zugang zu meiner email gehabt und sich somit erneut einloggen können ..
> 
> Ich bin grad wie gesagt sehr verwirrt mit dem Formatieren, Programmen und Daten etc ..



Aha..dann solltest du nur PW ändern müssen von deiner E Mail, anscheinend hast du dann echt kein Keyloger mehr ...Dann das Pw von Wow nochmal ändern. Und wenn doch alles plattmachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also am besten kopierst du KEINE Daten vom Pc, Schädlinge können sich überall einnisten.
Dann solltest gleich am Start einige Optionen haben die du unter den F1,F2 etc  Tasten aktivieren kannst...schnüffel da durch und irgendwo solltest du eine Option finden _alles_ vom Pc zu löschen...danach solltest du dein Betriebssystem neu auflegen und alles wieder downloaden, wass du brauchst...BC und Wotlk kannst du unter www.wow-europe.com runterladen! Kann aber etwas dauern!


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Also am besten kopierst du KEINE Daten vom Pc, Schädlinge können sich überall einnisten.



Die skript-kiddy Keylogger von denen der TE wahrscheinlich einen hat können das nicht oO
Ihr geht ja alle immer von den härtesten Viren aus ^^


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Eben das Möchte ich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur halt den Keylogger ausfindig machen + Löschen - Bzw gewissheit haben das ich den keylogger wirklich nicht mehr drauf habe


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Eben das Möchte ich ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Post mal das Logfile hier rein bzw. gib den Link zum Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Eben das Möchte ich ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiss. das möchte keiner :>

Wenn du kein Keylogger mehr findest und hackfrei bleibst, bleibst du verschont...aber nur mit plattmachen kannst du dir wirklich sicher sein, und dass ist der einzige Weg, wenn deine Programme nix finden.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Die skript-kiddy Keylogger von denen der TE wahrscheinlich einen hat können das nicht oO
> Ihr geht ja alle immer von den härtesten Viren aus ^^



Aber gute Keylogger KÖNNEN  sich eben überall einnisten, ich glaube auch nicht dass der TE so ein Mega Ultra Roxxor Virus hat =)

Aber du scheinst sich da auszukennen...weisst du ob sich Keylogger in Factory Image einnisten können?


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Aber gute Keylogger KÖNNEN  sich eben überall einnisten, ich glaube auch nicht dass der TE so ein Mega Ultra Roxxor Virus hat =)
> 
> Aber du scheinst sich da auszukennen...weisst du ob sich Keylogger in Factory Image einnisten können?



Sollte eig nicht gehen... 
Aber wie gesagt Hardcore Viren können alles ^^
Aber die Sachen mit denen man auf Youtube etc. konfrontiert wird sind zu sowas niemals fähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich seh da jetzt nichts.. müsstest du wissen ob du zB das Epson Dings hast.. ansonsten is nix schlimmes bei..
Hijackthis log könnte vllt noch helfen aber ich geh jetzt nicht mehr davon aus das du was hast ^^
Odern Screen vom Taskmanager..
greets


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Ok danke für die Info <3 <3 <3 Aber nun solltest du wieder dem TE helfen^^ HijackThis etc kenne ich auch nur vom Hören ;D

Edit: Ah hast du ja schon gerade deine Hilfe editiert :>


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

K .. Dann geh ich mal davon aus das ich keinen Mehr drauf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> K .. Dann geh ich mal davon aus das ich keinen Mehr drauf habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt änder alle deine PWs und wenn dann wieder irgendwas ist hast du ja die Bestätigung...

@Cybereule : Warum hast du denn Angst um dein Factory Image? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem warscheinlich sauberem Pc :> Wenn doch was ist quatsch am besten Æro (Nethersturm) an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Hab keine Angst um mein Factory Image^^Wollte es nur aus Neugier wissen


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (11. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem warscheinlich sauberem Pc :> Wenn doch was ist quatsch am besten Æro (Nethersturm) an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gern, Wenn ich wissen würde wie man das verschmelzte AE schreibt .. ^^

edith: fail - ich dachte es war auf ingame bezogen *rot werd*


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich seh auch nichts verdächtiges.

Aber ganz so einfach würde ich es mir nicht machen. Hast du alles überprüft? Die Dinger kann ich ja benennen, wie ich lustig bin. Von daher schau dir die Namen an und überprüfe, ob das auch Sinn mach.
Auch vom Pfad her. Du weißt ja am besten, was du installiert hast. Also überprüfe die Pfade und denke darüber nach, ob das auch alles Sinn macht, was da steht.

Und mach trotzdem das Logfile und stelle es in das Trojaner-Board. Da sind wirklich sehr kompetente Leute unterwegs. Nicht alle, aber einige. Würde ich auf jedenfall machen.


----------



## Cybereule (11. Juli 2009)

Æ

kinks unten auf Start > Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme > Zeichentabelle
da findest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2009)

Japp, Trojaner Board wär wirklich ne gute Idee. Da die da aber sowieso immer einen HJT-Log wollen könntest den auch hier nochmal posten, vll finden wir auch irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hijackthis gibts hier.

Ein bisschen OT, aber : Ist das etwa Google Chrome auf dem Screenshot?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir auch vor einer stunde Schlime Malware eingefangen-_- ^^ ich bring den auch nicht ganz los also was macht man da? mal holt sich seine Windows DVD aus dem schrank-_-


----------



## Lycidia (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass bei Viren, Keyloggern etc. das einzig wahre Mittel ist: PC neu aufsetzen.

Gerade wenn man der absolute Vollnoob bzgl. PCs ist, sollte man nicht erst in der Registry etc. rumsuchen. Wenn da einer reinguckt, der keine Ahnung hat, versteht der eh nur Bahnhof ^^.  

Und es gibt nix einfacheres, als nen PC neu aufzusetzen. Solltet ihr das noch nie gemacht haben, dann checkt sicherheitshalber das I-Net, da stehen genug Anleitungen für alles drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sowas sollte man können, wenn man nen PC hat und zoggt!!

Also - traut euch ruhig.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Jo, aber kommt halt immer drauf an, was man so auf dem PC hat. Bei mir läuft z.b. Microsoft SQL Server, Apache, Visual Studio, Eclipse und noch tausend Sachen mehr. Von den ganzen Daten mal zu schweigen. Ist zwar nichts produktives dabei, aber trotzdem viele Sachen, die mir einfach etwas bedeuten. Gut, deswegen zieh ich mir auch immer wieder ein Image meiner Platte, aber weißt du, was das an Arbeit ist, daß alles neu einzurichten. Ist schon was anderes, als eben mal Windows neu drauf, Wow installieren und weiter gehts.

Und du weißt ja nicht, was er alles drauf hat.


----------



## Lycidia (12. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal so: Keylogger oder alles neu installen....hmmmm da fällt die Entscheidung schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch so einiges drauf. Allein die WoW-Neuinstallation nervt jedesmal. Leider kann ich noch nichtmal grossartig was sichern, da ich nix auf Sticks oder externe Platten spielen kann (siehe meinen Hilfe-Thread).

Da muss man halt mal in den sauren Apfel beissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, aber kommt halt immer drauf an, was man so auf dem PC hat. Bei mir läuft z.b. Microsoft SQL Server, Apache, Visual Studio, Eclipse und noch tausend Sachen mehr. Von den ganzen Daten mal zu schweigen. Ist zwar nichts produktives dabei, aber trotzdem viele Sachen, die mir einfach etwas bedeuten.



wie wär es mit einer Externe Festplatte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das wird mein letzter Post hier in diesem Unterforum.

Es geistert hier viel gefährliches Halbwissen, im Bezug auf Computer Sicherheit, rum. Ich maße mir nicht an, zu behaupten, daß ich alles über Computer Sicherheit weiß. Ich weiß aber wo ich was zu diesem Thema finde, bzw. bei wem oder wo ich nachfragen kann. Ich werde allerdings keine Perlen mehr vor die Säue werfen.
Mir ist es inzwischen egal, welche Malware ihr euch einfangt und wie ihr sie los werdet. Es nützt eh nix, ob ihr euer System neu aufsetzt oder Removal Tools benutzt, wenn im OSI Layer 8 noch Fehler vorhanden sind.

Selbst ein Wintendo, kann relativ sicher, ohne irgendwelche "Sicherheits Software", betrieben werden. Ich benutze ja schließlich auch Vista um hier rumzuspammen oder eben WoW, WAR oder sonstwas zu spielen.
Zum Arbeiten gibt es andere Betriebssysteme, das will ich hier jetzt nicht weiter führen.

Falls ich jemanden beleidigt habe oder jemanden zu nahe getreten bin, entschuldige ich mich dafür und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß bei buffed. 
Zum Thema PC Technik, speziell IT Security, ich habe fertig.


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade drum, ich habe die meisten Deiner Beiträge eigentlich gerne gelesen.

*P.S.*
_Denk Dir einfach es ist Freitag und Du bist auf Heise unterwegs ..._


----------

